
Manager Can’t Code? They Shouldn’t Be Your Manager - lanecwagner
https://qvault.io/2020/07/14/your-manager-cant-code-they-shouldnt-be-your-manager/
======
jermier
> A good manager has empathy for those who report to them. If the boss doesn’t
> code or hasn’t written code in a long time, they won’t understand the daily
> problems that their team is faced with

It's as if coding is painted in this herculean way, as if it works /against/
you when you're doing it and it's some monumental task. Aim for /flow/ where
the task is hard but not too hard that you can't do it fast enough or
efficiently enough, and you enjoy the challenge.

------
lanecwagner
A side-quel to my last post: [https://qvault.io/2020/05/18/leave-scrum-to-
rugby-i-like-get...](https://qvault.io/2020/05/18/leave-scrum-to-rugby-i-like-
getting-stuff-done/)

